

Investor Nomenclature and the Venture Spiral by @ManuKumar - sneakersneaker
http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/05/14/investor-nomenclature-and-the-venture-spiral/

======
jerrya
Well, I thought this was clear, interesting, and relevant. Thank you.

